# Sandy reaches 5000



## asidman (Nov 28, 2008)

Well done Sandy ray:


----------



## JohnthePilot (Mar 30, 2006)

*Congratulations Sandy* :4-clap::4-clap::4-cheers::4-cheers:


----------



## ssj4Gogeta (Dec 29, 2007)

Way to go Sandy! :smile:


----------



## Glaswegian (Sep 16, 2005)

Congrats Sandy - well done!


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

Congratulation indeed Sandy - Party at your place? :4-clap: :4-clap: :4-clap:


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

congratulations


----------



## Tumbleweed36 (May 14, 2005)

Nice milestone, keep up the good work.


----------



## carsey (Aug 19, 2006)

Congratulations Sandy


----------



## zuluclayman (Dec 16, 2005)

:4-clap::4-clap::4-clap::4-clap::4-clap::4-clap::4-clap::4-clap::4-clap::4-clap::4-clap::beerchug::beerchug::beerchug::beerchug::beerchug:

well done sandy - keep it up :grin:


----------



## Coolfreak (May 27, 2008)

Congratulations!!!!!!!


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

Well done!!!


----------



## Cathy95820 (Dec 13, 2007)

WTG and your little dog too!


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

YAY sandy!


----------



## vladimirb (Mar 31, 2008)

Congratulations!!!! =]


----------



## sandman55 (May 28, 2005)

Thanks for noticing asidman I thought I slipped by that one :grin: and thanks everyone as well. ray: ray: ray:


----------



## asidman (Nov 28, 2008)

There'll be no sneaking or slithering or slipping about here.... :grin:


----------



## sandman55 (May 28, 2005)

:laugh: You can get up on that rock and see everything. :grin:


----------



## zuluclayman (Dec 16, 2005)

from his rock he sees all that is to see


----------



## ssj4Gogeta (Dec 29, 2007)

He doesn't have to get up on it. The rock has infrared sensors, gps, a couple cameras and a touch screen.


----------



## sandman55 (May 28, 2005)

That's what I call smart rock technology :grin:


----------



## asidman (Nov 28, 2008)

I'm just working on a couple of tweaks before i perfect my man-machine interface. Will then be able to see exactly what it see's :grin:


----------



## ssj4Gogeta (Dec 29, 2007)

asidman, be warned. My NATA-Intella will beat your Wertady Galactic Manufacturing to it. We're already doing the beta testing.


----------



## sandman55 (May 28, 2005)

asidman is this your metamorphosis :grin:


----------



## asidman (Nov 28, 2008)

Just be warned, Wertady is but a small side show research corporation. Our holding company, World Domination Inc has given Wertady multiplied our budget by 400 :grin:


----------



## sandman55 (May 28, 2005)




----------



## speedster123 (Oct 18, 2006)

*nice work*


----------



## sandman55 (May 28, 2005)

Thanks speedster


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Congratulations


----------



## sandman55 (May 28, 2005)

Thanks jcgriff2


----------



## Jack.Sparrow (Jan 22, 2007)

Belated congrats Sandy


----------



## sandman55 (May 28, 2005)

Thanks JS it's taken me 4 years to get to 5000 my beard is going to be a lot longer before I get up to your score :grin: How is Uni going can you see the light at the end of the tunnel.


----------



## asidman (Nov 28, 2008)

JS, u been scarce welcome :grin:


----------



## ssj4Gogeta (Dec 29, 2007)

asidman said:


> Just be warned, Wertady is but a small side show research corporation. Our holding company, World Domination Inc has given Wertady multiplied our budget by 400 :grin:


So you have 4 dollars now? :grin:

We're starting mass production today.


----------

